
Scientists discover light could exist in a previously unknown form - andreygrehov
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-scientists-previously-unknown.html
======
Feneric
The potential benefits of combining the properties of the two (circuits that
are more robust even when damaged, etc.) are intriguing, but there aren't any
mentions of the potential negatives that will also undoubtedly arise. Will
such circuits also be more prone to crosstalk? Will they be sensitive to
different lighting conditions?

------
thewonderer
Would be a huge breakthrough if true. I didn't see any plans for experimental
proof in the article. Seems to be in the modelling phase.

What mechanism would bind the photon to the electron?

~~~
noisy_boy
They are working on the experimental aspect:

> Dr Giannini added that it should be possible to observe the phenomena he has
> modelled in experiments using current technology, and the team is working
> with experimental physicists to make this a reality.

